# Erie smack down



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

shooting MBO also, driving up the day we are going to shoot....only a couple hour drive.


----------



## bikebroy07gsr (Sep 1, 2009)

Coming out with three other guys about 5 6 hour drive. Will be shooting MBR first year with one other gentleman. Other two shoot MBO and MBF.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

Camping on site, air bed in the back of the truck. Shooting MBR. Getting there Thursday evening.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

My first IBO but I'm feeling pretty good about it. Shooting in AHC. I grew up about 20 minutes away so I'm excited to shoot up there.


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ill be making the trip..shooting MBR. Hopefully I can put up better numbers than I did at Bedford


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

The Kennedy clan will be there. Even bringing the kids and staying at Hills Family Campground. It's right off the exit and a ton cheaper then the koa. I'm shooting AHC and the wife FHC.


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Count me in be shooting in mens open class


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Shooting HC with Shuey and Gigabyte.


----------



## zeales15x (May 11, 2009)

Me and my bud Walnut are shooting HC after about a 6 hour drive... Were wanting to camp out on site, and does it cost anything to camp on sight and do they have showers..?


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I will be there Friday evening or early afternoon, depending on how my Friday appointments go.

I'm shooting MBO, and hoping to improve my performance at the Triple Crown this year over the last time I shot here.

I have a lot of ground to make up since I missed the 1st Leg this year:sad:


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

The boys and I will be in Friday morning to register and shoot a bit before hitting the ranges on Saturday. Looking forward to another IBO!!


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

6.5 hour drive, be there Thursday evening. Staying at the econo lodge on Peach street. SHC here.


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

hey i was wondering what do u do there ive never shot ibo at gem cityy and i live 5 mins away from there. like do u shoot all day or what


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

zeales15x said:


> Me and my bud Walnut are shooting HC after about a 6 hour drive... Were wanting to camp out on site, and does it cost anything to camp on sight and do they have showers..?


Camping is free no showers that I know of.


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

what times reg.?


----------



## hoyt316 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Pa.*

I will be there shooting open class and a couple of friend's will be in M.B.R. about a 9 hour drive for us.Reg. open's around 7 most the time not sure about this shoot!


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

hoyt316 said:


> I will be there shooting open class and a couple of friend's will be in M.B.R. about a 9 hour drive for us.Reg. open's around 7 most the time not sure about this shoot!


The woods can be pretty dark at 0700 if it's overcast or foggy like last year. Will get there Thur PM and get it shot on Friday...7-8hr drive.


----------



## mossyoak79 (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll be making the trip as well hopfully shoot all targets saturday can't wait


----------



## freebird401 (Sep 20, 2005)

Two of us are going and it will be our 1st time. We will be shooting MBR. Can anyone give me some info on the camping at the shoot?

thanks


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*erie*

I ain't got no smack to talk! just to show up. AHC the guy behind the bow is lost this year

Jim


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

You ain't lost just on the wrong path maybe You'll find it.:darkbeer:
See ya out there in AHC.


----------



## hoyt1414 (Feb 10, 2009)

long weekend for me 40 targets friday at Hunting Hills Preserve in
Dilliner, Pa then hopefully all 40 on saturday in erie ill be shooting mbo 
Brent


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

well stop over there last night and they were getting it ready and looks like its going to be a awsome weekend:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Here's my smack I won't be there until the IBO gets organized and takes some lessons from the ASA))) Dont be mad at me!!!!! You asked for a Smack!!!! Later guys!!!


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

cenochs said:


> Here's my smack I won't be there until the IBO gets organized and takes some lessons from the ASA))) Dont be mad at me!!!!! You asked for a Smack!!!! Later guys!!!


 gonna miss ya!


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

The McDonalds will be there. Leaving Thursday morning. Staying at Hill's in a garden shed (I'm afraid). I never learn!


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

cenochs said:


> Here's my smack I won't be there until the IBO gets organized and takes some lessons from the ASA))) Dont be mad at me!!!!! You asked for a Smack!!!! Later guys!!!


I'll bite. What lessons would those be?


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

cenochs said:


> Here's my smack I won't be there until the IBO gets organized and takes some lessons from the ASA))) Dont be mad at me!!!!! You asked for a Smack!!!! Later guys!!!


What like having to actually have to judge yardage.


----------



## RickD1968 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Erie*

Me and Stillfingers will be leaving early Friday morning about a 4 1/2 drive for us and i will be shooting HC and Stillfingers will be HF staying down the road in a Motel really ruffing it


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Can you camp on site like Bedford and Nelsonville?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bowtechie said:


> What like having to actually have to judge yardage.


actually IBO would gain alot more shooters if they would get organized.
The amount of time it takes to shoot an IBO course sucks.
ASA has plenty of classes that makes you judge yardages but he does not shoot one of them.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Leaving here in a few minutes will be shooting Semi pro.. Good luck everyone..


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

guesswe we wont see ya then


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

*This is easy*



$dabucks said:


> I'll bite. What lessons would those be?


First and most important breaking up buddy buddy groups so the pencil whipping won't get out of control

Organized! You have a set time course and target to shoot each day not a cluster on the first stake at a IBO where it can back up for a long time!

Range official on each course watching the shooters and making sure everyone is moving in a timely and organized fashion!

Quick score postings!

20 targets without walking 1/2 mile or mile through the woods and wasting time doing so!

They difference is organization of the shoots!!


----------

